# Louis Williams on MTV



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

cribs with LiL Bow Wow

he was at bow wow house while bow wow was giving a tour


I guess their friends from both living in Georgia


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

that's embarrassing


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

not really Bow wow prolly went to some of his games because he hard how good he was in Georgia and they became friends

they both are 18


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> not really Bow wow prolly went to some of his games because he hard how good he was in Georgia and they became friends
> 
> they both are 18


From what I've heard is that they grew up together.

Also I doubt anyone cares (I sure don't, but I heard it on the radio) but Louis Williams is dating Teairra Mari










One of Roc-A-Fella's latest one hit wonders.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

OMFG SHES SO SEXY I LUV HER


he better smash lol


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

NBDL he goes.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> From what I've heard is that they grew up together.
> 
> Also I doubt anyone cares (I sure don't, but I heard it on the radio) but Louis Williams is dating Teairra Mari
> 
> ...


Damn, that's gotta become my avatar.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Maybe im only 13 when I say this but she's not hot at all.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Come back in like five years and tell me that.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

She's Punky really, figure the dobble-ganger of ai (L-Williams) to go after her.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What's Punky?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

sixerfanforlife your g a y, so you don't find woman attractive.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> sixerfanforlife your g a y, so you don't find woman attractive.


You are a hater.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

me gay? No I'm just not attracted by an 18 yr old Punk, Actually that's an understatement, I like this 16 yr old who is a punk XD so I guess what I really am saying is she's ugly.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> You are a hater.


a hater on who or what ?

please answer them quickly


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> a hater on who or what ?
> 
> please answer them quickly


You're hating on sixerfanforlife. Agree with him, disagree with him, whatever that's what this forum is for. When it gets to the point where you're riding on him trying to smash him at every direction, you only end up clowning yourself. There's a way to handle yourself, and a way not to. There's never a good reason to hate. Why hate on someone, when you could be using that energy on something positive?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

you sound like a second grade teacher after 1 kid calls another kid a name

''If you don't have something positive to say don't say it''

please I'll say and do as I please.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> you sound like a second grade teacher after 1 kid calls another kid a name
> 
> ''If you don't have something positive to say don't say it''
> 
> please I'll say and do as I please.


I figured as much, you're still a kid. You don't understand that in all this you look worse than sixerfanforlife.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, you guys are crazy. That girl is straight up HOOOT!


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Man, you guys are crazy. That girl is straight up HOOOT!


Yes.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

indeed. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

She's hot for the younger adults but as a teenager staying a kid, Inuyahsa232, please give me Kagome XD


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> From what I've heard is that they grew up together.
> 
> Also I doubt anyone cares (I sure don't, but I heard it on the radio) but Louis Williams is dating Teairra Mari
> 
> ...


Ummmm Dizzzzamn Babygurl Fiiiiiiiiineeeeeeee good ups Louis haven her sport a Sixers jersey is nothing but GREAT publicity


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> She's hot for the younger adults but as a teenager staying a kid, Inuyahsa232, please give me Kagome XD


jesus, dude, wat r u 13.
im 20, but who cares if i watch anime.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

inuyasha232......sit !!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> inuyasha232......sit !!


god damn u!
* i start to walk across a bridge, then i hear harry minges say INUYASHA232, SIT. i fall face first on bridge, then the bridge collapses, causin me to fall in the river underneath the bridge. :curse: *
lol. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> god damn u!
> * i start to walk across a bridge, then i hear harry minges say INUYASHA232, SIT. i fall face first on bridge, then the bridge collapses, causin me to fall in the river underneath the bridge. :curse: *
> lol. :biggrin:


repped lol.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> repped lol.



thx dude !!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm confused @ the last couple of posts.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> I'm confused @ the last couple of posts.


the guy left me some rep points

u can do the same or donate me some ucash if u want ........

i need to have some bets!!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

come on Kagome's at least 15 right? 13 and 15 aren't that far off, Besides your a dog without the odor, Sit Inuyasha232


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> come on Kagome's at least 15 right? 13 and 15 aren't that far off, Besides your a dog without the odor, Sit Inuyasha232


ill take a dog w/o the odor as a compliment
kagome =15????
i never knew that.well my real kagome is in ny lol(22years old :biggrin: :angel: )

lol


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> come on Kagome's at least 15 right? 13 and 15 aren't that far off, Besides your a dog without the odor, *Sit Inuyasha232*


wrong order lol.


----------

